# Tree Trimmer killed in PA



## steved (Aug 14, 2014)

http://m.wfmz.com/unconscious-man-rescued-from-elevated-work-bucket-in-alsace/27455538


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 14, 2014)

62 years old, and the owner? I assume he was experienced, then. They say once you hit 50, get out of the biz. A lot of fatalities occur then.

Sad.


----------

